# Sunday Special - "Oh, Boy; Candy Again !"



## luckytrim (Aug 19, 2018)

Sunday Special - "Oh, Boy; Candy Again !"

Here’s Another- Same Rules as the Other...

16. Flotation Devices
17. Famous Street
18. Super Nova
19. Girl’s Name
20. Brain Food
21. Not Smart Not Smart
22. Dairy Rejects
23. Dustin Hoffman Bun
24. “All for One...”
25. Bracelet Additions
26. High Mountain Tops
27. Chin Crushers
28. Anti-Tank Weapon
29. Rich old man with a younger “companion”
30.Classical Orchestra
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
16. Life Savers
17. Fifth Avenue
18. Starburst
19. Mary Jane
20. Fish
21. Dum Dums
22. Dairy Rejects
23. Tootsie Rolls
24. Three Musketeers
25. Charms
26. Snowcaps
27. Jaw Breakers
28. Bazooka
29. Sugar Daddy
30. Symphony


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 19, 2018)

.answer to #22 is Milk Duds...... sorry 'bout that !


----------

